# Supreme Court Strikes down a New York gun-control law



## Valwinz (Jun 23, 2022)

In a 6-3 decision, the Supreme Court strikes down a New York gun-control law that required people to show "proper cause" to get a license to carry a concealed handgun outside the home. Court says the law violates the Consitution.



> Justice Thomas says in the intro that the court is holding: "that the Second and Fourteenth Amendments PROTECT an individual's right to carry a handgun for self-defense OUTSIDE the home."





> "The constitutional right to bear arms in public for self-defense is not 'a second-class right, subject to an entirely different body of rules than the other Bill of Rights guarantees'."



This is a great victory for the 2nd Amendment  and sends a clear signal that red flag laws are also unconstitutional


Source


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2022)

This has no bearing on red flag laws, and the moment the Supreme Court rules that every wife-beater with a long history of violence must have access to guns is the same moment they toss the last shred of their perceived legitimacy into the trashcan.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> This has no bearing on red flag laws, and the moment the Supreme Court rules that every wife-beater with a long history of violence must have access to guns is the same moment they toss the last shred of their perceived legitimacy into the trashcan.


keep telling yourself that


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> keep telling yourself that


I don't have to, it's common fucking sense.  It would prove definitively that the majority of justices on the court are beholden to gun lobbyists.  At that point I think some states would start openly defying some of their rulings, and rightfully so.  The court is sworn to be nonpartisan, let alone not corporately owned.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 23, 2022)

I


Valwinz said:


> keep telling yourself that


Infringement is legitimacy, don't you know? We should all just be defenseless and vaxed up bug eating wards of the state.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> This has no bearing on red flag laws, and the moment the Supreme Court rules that every wife-beater with a long history of violence must have access to guns is the same moment they toss the last shred of their perceived legitimacy into the trashcan.



Read the opinion, Xzi. It throws out "may issue" permitting where only VIP's and the governor's buddies get permits. But it still allows for "shall-issue" permits where the state has to issue a permit to "law-abiding" persons but can first run a background check to make sure they really are "law-abiding." So wife-beaters with a long history of violence would still be denied.

But of course wife beaters with a long history of violence don't care whether they have a permit, or even if they can legally have a gun in the first place. Laws don't do much to impede the bad behavior of real criminals. And when you have cities like Philly dismissing over half of the illegal gun possession arrests its police department makes, that's not surprising.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Read the opinion, Xzi. It throws out "may issue" permitting where only VIP's and the governor's buddies get permits. But it still allows for "shall-issue" permits where the state has to issue a permit to "law-abiding" persons but can first run a background check to make sure they really are "law-abiding." So wife-beaters with a long history of violence would still be denied.


I know, that's why I was speaking in future tense, and hypothetically.  Unfortunately the possibility of this activist conservative court issuing such a ruling is far from non-zero.



Hanafuda said:


> But of course wife beaters with a long history of violence don't care whether they have a permit, or even if they can legally have a gun in the first place. Laws don't do much to impede the bad behavior of real criminals. And when you have cities like Philly dismissing over half of the illegal gun possession arrests its police department makes, that's not surprising.


Law enforcement and the criminal "justice" system in this country is a whole other can of worms, suffice it to that 40%+ of police are among those who should lose access to firearms, but they're cops so they don't.  Our system might already be fucked, but that's all the more reason we don't need the highest court in the land helping push it in that direction faster.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 23, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I know, that's why I was speaking in future tense, and hypothetically.  Unfortunately the possibility of this activist conservative court issuing such a ruling is far from non-zero.
> 
> 
> Law enforcement and the criminal "justice" system in this country is a whole other can of worms, suffice it to that 40%+ of police are among those who should lose access to firearms, but they're cops so they don't.  Our system might already be fucked, but that's all the more reason we don't need the highest court in the land helping push it in that direction faster.




Well, here is one instance where you and I can agree. Not so much on your reply to me above (though I do agree with some of it), but on your first post in the thread. If the US Supreme Court ever issues an opinion that holds, exact wording, that, "every wife-beater with a long history of violence must have access to guns," then yes that will be the day they toss the last shred of their perceived legitimacy into the trashcan.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 23, 2022)

Good verdict in my opinion. It's good to see the supreme court standing up for USA citizens constitutional rights. I bet there's a few happy gun owners in NY just now.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 24, 2022)

They wouldn't dare take away guns completely without starting an actual second civil war.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 24, 2022)

Good ruling and I don't think many can deny that. but for those that come in here to do, I pose to you this question:

How is denying people a conceal carry license going to stop shootings? If someone is going to commit one of these mass shootings or something, do you think they're telling themselves "Y'know, I was going to go slaughter people, but I don't have my license, so nevermind"? Obviously not. Imposing these stupid arbitrary rules on people who want to carry a gun to protect themselves in New York whilst criminals sprawl the streets with guns they obtained illegally not giving a damn about the law is plainly ridiculous.

Arguably this could be applied to CCW licenses in general. CCW is merely a tax on people's ability to practice their constitutional rights and if it were up to me Constitutional carry would be the status quo nationwide. But I reckon that won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 24, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I don't have to, it's common fucking sense.  It would prove definitively that the majority of justices on the court are beholden to gun lobbyists.  At that point I think some states would start openly defying some of their rulings, and rightfully so.  The court is sworn to be nonpartisan, let alone not corporately owned.


Sir, I know a lot of gun owners and I don't think I can name one of them that subscribes to the NRA. Talk to gun owners and the vast majority of them are probably in favor of this ruling because it's just basic common sense that these stupid laws clearly go against the constitution. 

The NRA is and has been a dying lobby for the past couple years. It's corrupt as hell and you're a fool to donate to them. Alas, it doesn't mean that if you're against the NRA that you're against your right to keep and bear arms. These two points are not mutually exclusive. The NRA is just a boogieman for the democrats to point at to justify taking away law abiding citizen's rights.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 24, 2022)

The system is so sadly and disgustingly broken.  Doesn't matter if it's against or for something I'm in favor of, there simply is no denying how corrupt it all is.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 24, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> The system is so sadly and disgustingly broken.  Doesn't matter if it's against or for something I'm in favor of, there simply is no denying how corrupt it all is.


I'm... not sure how that pertains to this. The job of the Supreme court is to make sure that laws that are passed do not infringe on the rights laid out by the constitution. The job of the Supreme Court is not to _legislate _on issues and serve as a untouchable group of bureaucrats that change opinions on issues based on the current political climate. tldr, the legislator passes laws and SCOTUS blocks laws that violate our rights. If you want to put these restrictions on guns, then either A. Make the constitution of the state supercede the constitution of the United States so every state can make their own laws on any number of issues or B. get the 2/3rd vote needed to pass an amendment to repeal the 2nd amendment. But alas, the first would never happen because the left wishes to let states legislate on things like guns, but not be able to legislate on things they dont like like abortion. And the second one won't happen because they would never in a million years get the votes for that.

So basically this ruling is the opposite of corruption and brokenness. Having activists on the court that make up rules on the spot would, in fact, be the definition of corruption. In fact, if that were to happen, there'd be no point in having the supreme court at all.


----------



## Viri (Jun 24, 2022)

Thankfully my state isn't trying to do anything crazy like remove our conceal carry permits. I always carry my hand gun when going outside. If you lived in my shit hole city, you would too.

Having a hand gun really helped out during the "Summer of Love", when a bunch of Anarchist tried to break into my house, and the Cops were fucking useless, and took 2 hours to arrive. I'm still butt hurt that they smashed the 7/11 near my house, and it never re-opened.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 24, 2022)

Best take I saw on this was, "In shocking news, SCOTUS decision agrees with law already in effect in 43 states."


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Sir, I know a lot of gun owners and I don't think I can name one of them that subscribes to the NRA. Talk to gun owners and the vast majority of them are probably in favor of this ruling because it's just basic common sense that these stupid laws clearly go against the constitution.
> 
> The NRA is and has been a dying lobby for the past couple years. It's corrupt as hell and you're a fool to donate to them. Alas, it doesn't mean that if you're against the NRA that you're against your right to keep and bear arms. These two points are not mutually exclusive. The NRA is just a boogieman for the democrats to point at to justify taking away law abiding citizen's rights.


I didn't mention the NRA, because you're correct in that their brand has become toxic, and even most lobbyists have distanced themselves from the organization as a result.



Hanafuda said:


> Well, here is one instance where you and I can agree. Not so much on your reply to me above (though I do agree with some of it), but on your first post in the thread. If the US Supreme Court ever issues an opinion that holds, exact wording, that, "every wife-beater with a long history of violence must have access to guns," then yes that will be the day they toss the last shred of their perceived legitimacy into the trashcan.


SCOTUS also recently ruled that it should be left up to states to decide whether or not cops are required to read suspects their Miranda rights.  So yeah, that shred is getting tinier by the day.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I don't have to, it's common fucking sense.  It would prove definitively that the majority of justices on the court are beholden to gun lobbyists.  At that point I think some states would start openly defying some of their rulings, and rightfully so.  The court is sworn to be nonpartisan, let alone not corporately owned.


Upholding the Constitution is not being partisan. And defying Supreme Court rulings sounds a little insurrectiony. You sure you wanna open that can of worms just because you didn't get your way?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Upholding the Constitution is not being partisan. And defying Supreme Court rulings sounds a little insurrectiony. You sure you wanna open that can of worms just because you didn't get your way?


The constitution literally allows for enslavement of those convicted of a crime.  I'd say taking away domestic abusers' guns is letting them off pretty light by comparison.

Additionally, I don't recognize the authority of this illegitimate SCOTUS and neither must anyone else.  They have no direct mechanism to enforce their decisions, and if they rely on white supremacists and domestic terrorists to enforce them, that just further proves the notion that they are unelected tyrants refusing to serve the will of the people.  Something the constitution warns us about repeatedly.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The constitution literally allows for enslavement of those convicted of a crime.  I'd say taking away domestic abusers' guns is letting them off pretty light by comparison.
> 
> Additionally, I don't recognize the authority of this illegitimate SCOTUS and neither must anyone else.  They have no direct mechanism to enforce their decisions, and if they rely on white supremacists and domestic terrorists to enforce them, that just further proves the notion that they are unelected tyrants refusing to serve the will of the people.  Something the constitution warns us about repeatedly.


The SCOTUS's authority is found in the Constitution, so if you don't recognize it, then you also do not recognize the Constitution itself. There is so much you don't understand, but I'm not in the mood to wade through your word salad of leftist buzzwords to explain basic civics to you. Cry and seethe more.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The SCOTUS's authority is found in the Constitution, so if you don't recognize it, then you also do not recognize the Constitution itself. There is so much you don't understand, but I'm not in the mood to wade through your word salad of leftist buzzwords to explain basic civics to you. Cry and seethe more.


Minus the consent of the governed, SCOTUS' authority is non-existent.  Tyranny of the minority can only continue to bend the system for so long until it breaks entirely.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Minus the consent of the governed, SCOTUS' authority is non-existent.  Tyranny of the minority can only continue to bend the system for so long until it breaks entirely.


You seem confused as to who is actually the majority in this country. I know if you only watch the corporate media and spend hours on Twitter, you would be led to believe that the left is the majority, but those are just echo chambers. If the left were really the majority, we would be forced to carry vaccine passports and all of our guns would be confiscated already.

I'm sitting here laughing because I know if they would have ruled the way you wanted them to, you'd be singing a different tune today. At least average Americans have a front row seat to see just how much the left despises the Constitution.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2022)

Without the Electoral College, they Republicans would have no chance of winning, as they are now.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 26, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Without the Electoral College, they Republicans would have no chance of winning, as they are now.


Tell us you hate the Constitution without saying you hate the Constitution.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Tell us you hate the Constitution without saying you hate the Constitution.


Telling us you were wrong about who the majority is, without saying you were wrong about who the majority is.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 26, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Telling us you were wrong about who the majority is, without saying you were wrong about who the majority is.


Right now, the majority of the country hates the current (p)Resident and his party. You sir, are in the minority and it will shrink further in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You seem confused as to who is actually the majority in this country.


Not at all confused, a Republican hasn't won the popular vote since 1988.



TraderPatTX said:


> I'm sitting here laughing because I know if they would have ruled the way you wanted them to, you'd be singing a different tune today. At least average Americans have a front row seat to see just how much the left despises the Constitution.


Says the dude cheering the loss of yet another individual liberty/freedom.  You'd fit right in in North Korea.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Says the dude cheering the loss of yet another individual liberty/freedom.  You'd fit right in in North Korea.


What liberties do you think you have lost?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> What liberties do you think you have lost?


Freedom of self-determination, and freedom from religion/religious authoritarianism.  It's a deeply personal issue that the state should have no part in, and if the state is legally allowed to step between people and their doctors, we will be losing more medical autonomy soon.

(Yes this turned into another discussion on abortion at some point.)


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Freedom of self-determination, and freedom from religion/religious authoritarianism.  It's a deeply personal issue that the state should have no part in, and if the state is legally allowed to step between people and their doctors, we will be losing more medical autonomy soon.
> 
> (Yes this turned into another discussion on abortion at some point.)


If you're a dude, it doesn't affect you. If you're a bit of a ho and live in a state where abortions will be banned - perhaps think to use protection before having unprotected sex. If your'e upset that you can't kill a defesless baby that can't defend itself - well maybe you have bigger issues to deal with.
If you don't like the laws where you live, move somewhere else - problem solved.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you're a dude, it doesn't affect you.


This affects everybody, it's a play to create more desperation and poverty among the working class so that we'll settle for less pay and fewer rights.



mrdude said:


> If you don't like the laws where you live, move somewhere else - problem solved.


I could say the same to anybody who is aching to live in a theocratic fascist hellhole.  Creeping authoritarianism is not something that can just be ignored.  Until such a time when this flaming turd of a decision ends up right back on the doorstep of the elites, we'll just have to use our right to bear arms to defend all our other rights and liberties.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> This affects everybody, it's a play to create more desperation and poverty among the working class so that we'll settle for less pay and fewer rights.
> 
> 
> I could say the same to anybody who is aching to live in a theocratic fascist hellhole.  Creeping authoritarianism is not something that can just be ignored.  Until such a time when this flaming turd of a decision ends up right back on the doorstep of the elites, we'll just have to use our right to bear arms to defend all our other rights and liberties.


It doesn't affect a man unless he gets a girl pregnant and doesn't want her to have a kid - even then it's still not his choice in the end. You don't live in a fascist hellhole, if you were a muslum women living in Afghanistan or a Uyghur living in China I could sympathise, but you live in USA. The first part of your reply is nothing but a conspiricy theory and bears no resemblence to reality.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not at all confused, a Republican hasn't won the popular vote since 1988.
> 
> 
> Says the dude cheering the loss of yet another individual liberty/freedom.  You'd fit right in in North Korea.


Abortion was never a constitutional right. It was completely made up by 9 unelected white men in the 70's.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Abortion was never a constitutional right. It was completely made up by 9 unelected white men in the 70's.


Not sure what colour has to do with it - unless you are race baiting.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> It doesn't affect a man unless he gets a girl pregnant and doesn't want her to have a kid


That is one small part of the way it affects men, but again, if it affects the economy and working conditions in general, it affects everybody.  Millennials and gen Z are largely choosing not to reproduce, and this decision allows the state to override that choice.



TraderPatTX said:


> Abortion was never a constitutional right. It was completely made up by 9 unelected white men in the 70's.


It remains a human right and a necessity in any developed country.  Besides, banning it won't mean the end of abortions, it'll only mean the end of safe abortions.  I suppose that's the point though: to make women who don't want to go into poverty for the sake of the economy suffer.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> That is one small part of the way it affects men, but again, if it affects the economy and working conditions in general, it affects everybody.  Millennials and gen Z are largely choosing not to reproduce, and this decision allows the state to override that choice.
> 
> 
> It remains a human right and a necessity in any developed country.  Besides, banning it won't mean the end of abortions, it'll only mean the end of safe abortions.  I suppose that's the point though: to make women who don't want to go into poverty for the sake of the economy suffer.


If you are worried about the economy, the Dems are ruining it and devaluing your currency by printing trillions of dollars. Also your taxes are being sent to Ukraine, a country that was never in NATO and never paid a single cent towards NATO. Your polticians have shares in Arms companies and your tax dollars are being siphoned away to make their bank accounts larger. 
Your country has an extremly large amount of food processing plants that have been destroyed since 2021, you have been made prisoners in your own homes by Democrats and they tried to force you to get vaccines, your shelves are bare, gas prices are at an all time high, you abandoned your allies in Afghanistan, you were independant with your energy - but cancelled yourselves. There's lots more things I could mention - but under the Democtrats your country is being destroyed from within. So if you want to fix the economy - don't think killing unborn babies is the answer, it's not.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2022)

if someone ever pulled a weapon on me and i had a gun i would blow there FUCKING HEAD OFF!

or if a drunk driver's about to hit me.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> It remains a human right and a necessity in any developed country.


What about the right of the life being murdered, that's human rights. It might be an inconveince to someone that doens't want a kid - maybe these women should be steralised if they don't want kids.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 27, 2022)

i go to my local 7-11 during the day but not at night. the worker would not let this woman in. so she got her boy friend and he had a  machete the poor worker got hurt real bad. so if your working anytime and don't feel safe have a gun on ya... but having a license on you is still a drag but it's to save a life. YOUR OWN LIFE. also i hate where i'm living at....


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> What about the right of the life being murdered, that's human. It might be an inconveince to someone that doens't want a kid - maybe these women should be steralised if they think that way.


It's your religious right to believe that a ball of cells is the same thing as a human.  Hell, believe that a sperm is a thinking, feeling, living being with a soul for all I care.  That right ends where somebody else's religious beliefs (or lack thereof) begins.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> That is one small part of the way it affects men, but again, if it affects the economy and working conditions in general, it affects everybody.  Millennials and gen Z are largely choosing not to reproduce, and this decision allows the state to override that choice.
> 
> 
> It remains a human right and a necessity in any developed country.  Besides, banning it won't mean the end of abortions, it'll only mean the end of safe abortions.  I suppose that's the point though: to make women who don't want to go into poverty for the sake of the economy suffer.


Abortions are never safe. Somebody dies every single time. Sometimes, like with Dr. Gosnell, women died too.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Not sure what colour has to do with it - unless you are race baiting.


I was pointing out the irony of the people who complain that unelected people "took a right away", it was the same unelected body who made it up in the first place. At least the Dobbs decision had more diversity and if it's one thing I've learned in the last 6 years is that diversity is the most important aspect of everything.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> It's your religious right to believe that a ball of cells is the same thing as a human.  Hell, believe that a sperm is a thinking, feeling, living being with a soul for all I care.  That right ends where somebody else's religious beliefs (or lack thereof) begins.


I'm not religious, so don't bother with that arguemnet. As for a human being a bunch of cells - you're also a bunch of cells, should you be put down? The facts are that an unborn baby is a living human, killing them intentionally because you think of them as an inconvience is nothing more than murder and I am sure even those women that have abortions are non religious have it on their mind for their entire life and wonder if they will face the wrath of god come the end of their life when they are judged on their actions. I have met a few women over the years that thought about abortion, but changed their minds at the last minute and they are so happy when they have their children expecially as they mature. I also see childless women in their middle ages and see how sad they are that they are alone in their life and their only friend is a cat.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm not religious, so don't bother with that arguemnet ... The facts are that an unborn baby is a living human


Self-contradictory.  I subscribe to actual biology, while the belief that a human being is created the second the pregnancy test reads positive is based entirely in religious silliness.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Self-contradictory.  I subscribe to actual biology, while the belief that a human being is created the second the pregnancy test reads positive is based entirely in religious silliness.


At what point do you think the baby becomes a living being? How many days!


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> At what point do you think the baby becomes a living being? How many days!


Roughly the end of the second trimester/beginning of the third.  That's when the brain starts to really develop (and doesn't finish until a person is in their early/mid 20s).  I'd prefer if no abortions took place after that, but there are always going to be some exceptions for medical emergencies.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Roughly the end of the second trimester/beginning of the third.  That's when the brain starts to really develop (and doesn't finish until a person is in their early/mid 20s).  I'd prefer if no abortions took place after that, but there are always going to be some exceptions for medical emergencies.


I have a few questions, Mr. Biologist.

1.  What species of organism is the baby before the second trimester?

2. If doctors declare death when the heart stops beating and cannot be resuscitated, then wouldn't logic dictate that life begins at least when the heart starts beating?

3.  You seem to imply that a fully developed brain signifies life. Can you explain lesser lifeforms like sponges, single celled organisms, plants and fungi?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I have a few questions, Mr. Biologist.
> 
> 1.  What species of organism is the baby before the second trimester?
> 
> ...


1. A ball of cells more or less, not really any sort of fully-formed organism.

2. The presence of a heart alone does not indicate a fully thinking, feeling, and comprehending being.

3. Referring to human life specifically in this discussion, I figured that was implied.  "I think, therefore I am," as it were.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> 1. A ball of cells more or less, not really any sort of fully-formed organism.
> 
> 2. The presence of a heart alone does not indicate a fully thinking, feeling, and comprehending being.
> 
> 3. Referring to human life specifically in this discussion, I figured that was implied.  "I think, therefore I am," as it were.


But yet, it is illegal to destroy sea turtle eggs. By your logic, they are not sea turtles, just a ball of cells, not destined to become anything more.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> But yet, it is illegal to destroy sea turtle eggs. By your logic, they are not sea turtles, just a ball of cells, not destined to become anything more.


Nature has its own methods of abortion, you don't get to make that choice for the sea turtles any more than you should be able to make the choice for human beings who don't believe the same things you do.


----------



## Axido (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> But yet, it is illegal to destroy sea turtle eggs. By your logic, they are not sea turtles, just a ball of cells, not destined to become anything more.


And by THAT logic it's not only totally fine to abort children, but also to hunt humans for food. I hope you'll see the mistake in your logic yourself. If you want to argue, don't resort to such moronic comparisons unless you thought them through.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nature has its own methods of abortion, you don't get to make that choice for the sea turtles any more than you should be able to make the choice for human beings who don't believe the same things you do.


So the sea turtles still in eggs have more of a right to life than an unborn baby? Because I'm not sure if you are aware, but once a female turtle (can we still say that?) lays her eggs and goes back into the ocean. You're not exactly clear who has a choice here because your argument is starting to break down.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

Axido said:


> And by THAT logic it's not only totally fine to abort children, but also to hunt humans for food. I hope you'll see the mistake in your logic yourself. If you want to argue, don't resort to such moronic comparisons unless you thought them through.


I hope you stretched those hammies before making that reach. By the way, it's not my logic. I'm showing the gaping holes in the left's logic supporting human sacrifice.


----------



## Viri (Jun 27, 2022)

The only sad part about this whole thing, is that this has been a law in NY for as long as it has been. How has this been a law since 1911, and not been struck down decades ago?

Also, LIVING IN NYC is reason enough to get a gun permit, I used to work in that hell hole half a decade ago.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I hope you stretched those hammies before making that reach. By the way, it's not my logic. I'm showing the gaping holes in the left's logic supporting human sacrifice.


The left have always been mental, they see things that aren't there in everything and have a slanted view on reality. I especailly like the South Parks episode "The Tale Of Scrottie McBoogerBalls" where the writers mock the left for this very thing.

Talking of Scrottie McBoogerballs - the comments here are very funny, no doubt the left would take them as serious and debate them all day long - because, you know - they are mental.

https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/7915570-the-tale-of-scrotie-mcboogerballs


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

I just find sad the lost irony that the same people that are advocating for the right of a feetus to 'live' are the same working their arse off so that actual born children can be killed at a greater rate than they are currently are in the US.

_If you're preborn, you're fine; if you're preschool, you're fucked._


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> I just find sad the lost irony that the same people that are advocating for the right of a feetus to 'live' are the same working their arse off so that actual born children can be killed at a greater rate than they are currently are in the US.
> 
> _If you're preborn, you're fine; if you're preschool, you're fucked._



The left's programming is breaking down. We've already seen this same comment multiple times on this thread. Come up with something new NPC.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left's programming is breaking down. We've already seen this same comment multiple times on this thread. Come up with something new NPC.


They are stuck in a loop, their programming would look like this.

10 goto 20
20 goto 10

Eventually their cpu's will overheat and crash - then they will jump onto the next SJW cause, Lefty NPC mongs.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> They are stuck in a loop, their programming would look like this.
> 
> 10 goto 20
> 20 goto 10
> ...


I'm not sure how nonbinary code works.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm not sure how nonbinary code works.


It's easy - just walk around with an umbrella and identify as a helicopter. Everyone will humour you to your face and laugh once you turn your back to them.


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left's programming is breaking down. We've already seen this same comment multiple times on this thread. Come up with something new NPC.



Perhaps because it resonates with the truth. 

Also the irony of calling me an NPC for not having an extremist religious dogma formatted opinion.

People thinking for themselves -and having informed thoughts- is what lead to civil rights progress. The dumbing down to dogmatic extremism is what will take your country back to the middle ages.

Which is sad, the country that stood as a bastion of sepparattion of church and state will be governmented based on the views of a minority of extreme christians.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> Perhaps because it resonates with the truth.
> 
> Also the irony of calling me an NPC for not having an extremist religious dogma formatted opinion.
> 
> ...


Except you don't think for yourself. You get outraged at whatever the media tells you to get outraged over. The other week, it was Ukraine, even though they've been in a civil war since 2014. Nobody cared about Ukraine then. But once Azov Nazis started dying, you were made to care. The left could care less about the millions displaced and dying in Africa. Why? Racism, of course.  If anybody here is dogmatic, it is the left. It's why you are mad that you can't sacrifice children anymore. It's part of your "religion".


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Except you don't think for yourself. You get outraged at whatever the media tells you to get outraged over. The other week, it was Ukraine, even though they've been in a civil war since 2014. Nobody cared about Ukraine then. But once Azov Nazis started dying, you were made to care. The left could care less about the millions displaced and dying in Africa. Why? Racism, of course.  If anybody here is dogmatic, it is the left. It's why you are mad that you can't sacrifice children anymore. It's part of your "religion".



Dude, Ukraine immigrants make up for the second largest immigration base of my country. I have my share of ukraining friends and know their struggle with their family loved ones. Just because you live in your hate bubble doesn't mean other people live in a bubble when they don't suck up to Putin. Have you even left the borders of you country?

Also, I am not even considered 'left' in my country or my continent, lol. I'm sitting comfortable in the center, but you have no idea what a social democracy is. Do you think the the US looks respectable to the outside right now? Pick a foreign newspaper, it doesn't.

And you are worried about the sacrifice of a child to be rather than a women that is. If that child already was, you wouldn't give a crap about them, else you'd advocate for the least bit of gun control in the king country for school shootings. Get off your moral high horse, it's a a pretend horse, taken from a Monty Python movie.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> Dude, Ukraine immigrants make up for the second largest immigration base of my country. I have my share of ukraining friends and know their struggle with their family loved ones. Just because you live in your hate bubble doesn't mean other people live in a bubble when they don't suck up to Putin. Have you even left the borders of you country?
> 
> Also, I am not even considered 'left' in my country or my continent, lol. I'm sitting comfortable in the center, but you have no idea what a social democracy is. Do you think the the US looks respectable to the outside right now? Pick a foreign newspaper, it doesn't.
> 
> And you are worried about the sacrifice of a child to be rather than a women that is. If that child already was, you wouldn't give a crap about them, else you'd advocate for the least bit of gun control in the king country for school shootings. Get off your moral high horse, it's a a pretend horse, taken from a Monty Python movie.


Racism, racism, racism... oh, and racism.

I'm not far left. I'm the center, you crazed Nazi. Swearsies. While you defend Nazi's in Ukraine killing Ukrainians. 

Gun control is racist and sexist. Totally fits your M.O.


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Racism, racism, racism... oh, and racism.
> 
> I'm not far left. I'm the center, you crazed Nazi. Swearsies. While you defend Nazi's in Ukraine killing Ukrainians.
> 
> Gun control is racist and sexist. Totally fits your M.O.



I didn't even talked about racism. You are so up your talking point you struggle to make sense of the conversation.

And I love how having sympathy and taking the ukranian side is being a Nazi to you went the Russians are killing innocents and displacing them to concetrantion camps, aside being the invasive force.

You're not center, nor in the US, nor anywhere else in the western world. You're just sad.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> I didn't even talked about racism. You are so up your talking point you struggle to make sense of the conversation.
> 
> And I love how having sympathy and taking the ukranian side is being a Nazi to you went the Russians are killing innocents and displacing them to concetrantion camps, aside being the invasive force.
> 
> You're not center, nor in the US, nor anywhere else in the western world. You're just sad.


https://thehill.com/policy/defense/...ersial-ukrainian-militia-linked-to-neo-nazis/


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> https://thehill.com/policy/defense/...ersial-ukrainian-militia-linked-to-neo-nazis/


And? Your point?

There is a Nazi party in your country:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Nazi_Party

Does that make your country and you Nazi?

Also wanna see something else?
https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...ericht-a-f1632333-6801-47b3-99b9-650d85a51a52


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> And? Your point?
> 
> There is a Nazi party in your country:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Nazi_Party
> ...


The Nazi Party here is not an official armed forces battalion supported by the government. The US government is also not giving them billions in cash and weapons either.

Your second link means nothing to me as I don't speak Nazi.

Go flail some place else. You ain't ready for the big leagues, kid.


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The Nazi Party here is not an official armed forces battalion supported by the government. The US government is also not giving them billions in cash and weapons either.



It's not but you also have Nazis in your ranks:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...emacists-militias-infiltrate-us-police-report

https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/jan/16/us-capitol-riot-police-neo-nazis-far-right

Does that make your police, country and self nazi?



TraderPatTX said:


> Your second link means nothing to me as I don't speak Nazi.



I really did underestimate how sad you are, Christ.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> It's not but you also have Nazis in your ranks:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...emacists-militias-infiltrate-us-police-report
> 
> ...


It's the same, but it's not. 

At least you are self aware enough to know when you are wrong, except you go and make the same mistake again.

Are those groups receiving billions in cash and weapons from the United States government?

If not, they mean nothing. They have zero power. None of those "neo-Nazis" have even been arrested. Weird. It's almost like the Democrats and RINO's in the federal government support neo-Nazis world wide. For some reason, I'm not shocked at all. They supported ISIS back in the day.


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's the same, but it's not.
> 
> At least you are self aware enough to know when you are wrong, except you go and make the same mistake again.
> 
> ...


And the US police isn't?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...us-police-forces-equipped-like-military-units

The Azov Nazis are receiving equipment because they are Nazis infiltrated in the Ukrainian military, same as Nazis infiltrated in the US police.

They don't make their military or your police Nazis, they don't make their and your country Nazis and above all, they don't make their people Nazi.

Also fun, fact, neither speak German, if that's what distinguishes a nazi for you, lol.

But keep cherry picking, just shows how deep in the rabbit whole you are. Again, just sad.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 27, 2022)

pustal said:


> And the US police isn't?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...us-police-forces-equipped-like-military-units
> 
> ...


I finally read the article about neo-Nazis infiltrating the police. That's not what the article is saying at all. You are watering down the term neo-Nazis to something that is all encompassing and meaningless. The Azov Battalion's members actually have swatsika tattoos and have been shown crucifying people and setting them on fire while alive. Keep trying, sport.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 27, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> This is a great victory for the 2nd Amendment  and sends a clear signal that red flag laws are also unconstitutional


 
Great victory my fucking asshole. Your guns now have more rights than women. How incredibly pathetic. But you know... the Valwinz propaganda.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 27, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Great victory my fucking asshole. Your guns now have more rights than women. How incredibly pathetic. But you know... the Valwinz propaganda.


what do you mean women have more rights like any man


----------



## pustal (Jun 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I finally read the article about neo-Nazis infiltrating the police. That's not what the article is saying at all. You are watering down the term neo-Nazis to something that is all encompassing and meaningless. The Azov Battalion's members actually have swatsika tattoos and have been shown crucifying people and setting them on fire while alive. Keep trying, sport.



And white supremacists and skin heads don't? Lol. Also, I'm the one watering down? Not the one reducing an entire country to being Nazi for things like speaking German or because a subset of a military contingent has neo-nazi infiltrated elements?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 4, 2022)

pustal said:


> And white supremacists and skin heads don't? Lol. Also, I'm the one watering down? Not the one reducing an entire country to being Nazi for things like speaking German or because a subset of a military contingent has neo-nazi infiltrated elements?


White supremacists and skinheads are not a part of our military. Offensive tattoos such as swastikas are against regulations and will get you discharged very quickly.

Does it make you angry to see an entire group of people being lumped together even if they have nothing in common? Welcome to what it's like to be center-right in the United States in modern times.


----------



## pustal (Jul 4, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> White supremacists and skinheads are not a part of our military. Offensive tattoos such as swastikas are against regulations and will get you discharged very quickly.


I just linked above that they are part of your police.


TraderPatTX said:


> Does it make you angry to see an entire group of people being lumped together even if they have nothing in common? Welcome to what it's like to be center-right in the United States in modern times.


As if you were any near center, lol.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 5, 2022)

pustal said:


> I just linked above that they are part of your police.
> 
> As if you were any near center, lol.


Your link didn't prove anything. There weren't even pictures of policemen or women with Nazi tattoos. At least I can provide that level of proof with the Azov battalion.

You also do not get to label me. You know nothing about me except for my few comments on here.

Come back when you can actually prove something.


----------



## pustal (Jul 5, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Your link didn't prove anything. There weren't even pictures of policemen or women with Nazi tattoos. At least I can provide that level of proof with the Azov battalion.
> 
> You also do not get to label me. You know nothing about me except for my few comments on here.
> 
> Come back when you can actually prove something.


Lol, you cherry pick to live in your own reality. What about you come back when you want an honest conversation?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 5, 2022)

pustal said:


> Lol, you cherry pick to live in your own reality. What about you come back when you want an honest conversation?


The left is incapable of having honest conversations. That is the reason why you look to the courts to rule on what you cannot pass in a legislature. The left are incapable of debate. All you have is emotions. The party of science can't even describe what a woman is. That is how idiotic the left's talking points are. All they do is paint themselves into corners on every single issue.

My body, my choice? - went out the window with Covid and now the left is trying to bring it back. sorry, you destroyed your own argument

Follow the science? - this is laughable on every level now. Not enough room here to list every peer reviewed study debunking everything from the past 2 years

Government spending is bad? - we tried to tell you that more spending will lead to inflation. Now people are suffering because you failed 8th grade economics

War in Ukraine 2014-2021 - nobody cares
War in Ukraine 2022 - the neolibs and neocons are losing their minds. They can't send enough money over there to be laundered.

What about you come back when you have facts on your side?


----------



## pustal (Jul 5, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left is incapable of having honest conversations. That is the reason why you look to the courts to rule on what you cannot pass in a legislature. The left are incapable of debate. All you have is emotions. The party of science can't even describe what a woman is. That is how idiotic the left's talking points are. All they do is paint themselves into corners on every single issue.


Your us-centric far right bubble cracks me up, really, click on the slider bellow my name, it's not that hard. I'm european, dear.



TraderPatTX said:


> My body, my choice? - went out the window with Covid and now the left is trying to bring it back. sorry, you destroyed your own argument


Please remind me of the people that went to prison for not taking a covid shot.



TraderPatTX said:


> Follow the science? - this is laughable on every level now. Not enough room here to list every peer reviewed study debunking everything from the past 2 years


Debunking what? And post some at least, I'm dying to read them.



TraderPatTX said:


> Government spending is bad? - we tried to tell you that more spending will lead to inflation. Now people are suffering because you failed 8th grade economics


Me? Honey, not your country. Also, if you want to have the minimal educated idea about inflation, here:



But of course economical education for you doesn't mean actually being educated in the matter, only means spitting what you get from your bubble.



TraderPatTX said:


> War in Ukraine 2014-2021 - nobody cares


Americans didn't care, perheaps.



TraderPatTX said:


> War in Ukraine 2022 - the neolibs and neocons are losing their minds. They can't send enough money over there to be laundered.


I can't even pick up on the idiocity of this statement. You come here talking about education and don't have the minimum grasp of geopolitics, what a joke.



TraderPatTX said:


> What about you come back when you have facts on your side?


Oh, I have them all, that's why I don't leave. Pitty you are too far down the whole to even grasp reality. Or would be pitty if you cared for facts and reallity, that is actually the crying shame.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)

This went completely off the rails. Thread closed.


----------

